# 2005 Tahoe Speedometer and Fuel Guage



## Spechawg

I recently purchased an '05 Tahoe with the 5.3L engine, power everyting, 64k miles. It has been doing great until last night. Son and I were heading home from a meeting and he noticed the speedometer wasn't working, tach, guages, all fine. Just curious what could cause this? Also is it consumer repairable or shop bound? Fuel gauge also seems to be erratic. When I fill-up, The guage will only register full for 25-30 miles, it then varies for the next 200+ miles, then low fuel light and needle show low. At this point I fill-up but cannot get any more than 17 gal. of gas in it at most (has 26 gallon tank). Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jeff.w

The speedometer problem is very common. Matter of fact, it's covered under GM's Warranty as a recall. Take it to your local dealer, they should fix you up at no cost to you. The entire instrument cluster will be replaced.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=139966

As for the fuel guage, it's probably a bad contact on the level arm which is attached to the fuel pump. The pump, unfortunately, is located inside the fuel tank.


----------



## Spechawg

Thanks Jeff,

I will check on that next week. Jack


----------



## BigBay420

I had strickland Chevorlet replace the one in my 03 z71 suburban. If you do it yourself by the escallade cluster on Ebay and it'll come with the trans temp gauge. I think the gas gauge is acting funny on my 05 Z tahoe. I'll just cross my fingers on that on.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*It's not a Recall. also includes 05's now*

GM sued Delphi Electronics for 75 million dollars for faulty electronic gauge motors as was brought against GM thru a Class Action Lawsuit from consumers. In turn GM has increased the warranty on the Speedometer/gauges Cluster to 7 years or 70,000 miles whichever occurs first. So at 64,000 miles, get it done quickly. Just remember, it will take two visits, the first they'll write the repair order, plug into your computer and get all the info out of your cluster including the inner part number and then they'll order one. they usually get one back in a day or two, then you take your rig back, let them install it and then program it.
xTooltipElement








Service Information 
      

2004 Chevrolet Chevy K Silverado - 4WD | Sierra, Silverado (VIN C/K) Service Manual | Document ID: 2187187 
#07187B: Special Coverage Adjustment - Instrument Panel Cluster Gauge Needle Function - (Sep 9, 2008)








*Subject:**07187B -- SPECIAL COVERAGE ADJUSTMENT - INSTRUMENT PANEL CLUSTER GAUGE NEEDLE FUNCTION*

*Models:**2003-2004 CADILLAC ESCALADE, ESCALADE ESV, ESCALADE EXT *
*2003-2004 CHEVROLET AVALANCHE, SILVERADO, SUBURBAN, TAHOE *
*2003-2004 GMC SIERRA, YUKON, YUKON XL*​
*THE CLAIM INFORMATION SECTION IN THIS BULLETIN HAS BEEN REVISED. THE NET ITEM FOR THE IPC EXCHANGE HAS INCREASED. PLEASE DISCARD ALL COPIES OF BULLETIN 07187A, ISSUED NOVEMBER 2007.*
_CUSTOMERS ARE BEING INSTRUCTED TO CONTACT THE DEALERSHIP TO ARRANGE AN APPOINTMENT IF THEY BELIEVE THEIR VEHICLE HAS THIS CONDITION. THE CUSTOMER IS BEING ASKED TO PROVIDE THE VIN SO THE IPC CAN BE ORDERED IN ADVANCE OF THE SCHEDULED APPOINTMENT. THIS WILL ELIMINATE THE NEED TO KEEP THE VEHICLE OVERNIGHT. DEALERS ARE TO OBTAIN THE VEHICLE MILEAGE WHEN SCHEDULING A SERVICE APPOINTMENT. THE VEHICLE MILEAGE WILL BE REQUIRED WHEN PLACING AN ORDER FOR THE IPC._
<A href="http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showDoc.do?docSyskey=2187187&from=sm#ss1-2187187">*Condition*​
Some customers of 2003-2004 model year Cadillac Escalade, Escalade ESV, and Escalade EXT; Chevrolet Avalanche, Silverado, Suburban, and Tahoe; and GMC Sierra, Yukon, and Yukon XL vehicles have reported that one or more of the instrument panel (IP) cluster gauges stick, flutter, or become inoperative. This may cause inaccurate readings, including the speedometer and fuel gauge. 
<A href="http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showDoc.do?docSyskey=2187187&from=sm#ss2-2187187">*Special Coverage Adjustment*​
This special coverage covers the condition described above for a period of 7 years or 70,000 miles (110,000 km), whichever occurs first, from the date the vehicle was originally placed in service, regardless of ownership. 
Dealers are to replace the instrument panel cluster after the condition has been verified. The repairs will be made at no charge to the customer. 
For vehicles covered by Vehicle Service Contracts, all eligible claims with repair orders on or after September 28, 2007 are covered by this special coverage and must be submitted using the labor operation codes provided with this bulletin. Claims with repair orders prior to September 28, 2007, must be submitted to the Service Contract provider.
<A href="http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showDoc.do?docSyskey=2187187&from=sm#ss3-2187187">*Vehicles Involved*​
Involved are _certain_ 2003-2004 model year Cadillac Escalade, Escalade ESV, and Escalade EXT; Chevrolet Avalanche, Silverado, Suburban, and Tahoe; and GMC Sierra, Yukon, and Yukon XL vehicles built within the following VIN breakpoints:

<A href="http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showDoc.do?docSyskey=2187187&from=sm#ss4-2187187">*Parts Information - U.S. and Canadian Dealers Only*​
Instrument panel clusters (IPC) required to complete this special coverage are to be obtained from the Electronic Service Centers. The vehicle mileage will be required when placing an order. Refer to GM Service Policies and Procedures Manual, section 1.5.9, for specific procedures. To eliminate keeping the customer's vehicle overnight, customers are being told to contact the dealership to arrange a service appointment and to supply their VIN. Dealers are to pre-order the IPC identifying the part from the Electronic Parts Catalog using the VIN filter so it will be at the dealership on the day of the scheduled appointment. 
1. The customer will contact the dealership to arrange an appointment and provide their VIN. 
2. Contact a GM Authorized Electronic Service Center to order an exchange and arrange for delivery of the pre-exchange product. 
3. All units will be shipped FedEx Ground (US) or Purolator (Canada). 
4. After removal of the defective unit, return the defective core to the Electronic Service Center using the supplied pre-paid Automatic Return shipping (ARS) label. 
5. Failure to return the product within 30 days to the Electronic Service Center will result in a charge to the Dealer's Open Parts Account.
<A href="http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showDoc.do?docSyskey=2187187&from=sm#ss5-2187187">*Parts Information - Export Dealers Only*​
For Export Dealers Only: Order appropriate instrument panel cluster from General Motors Service and Parts Operation (GMSPO).
<A href="http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showDoc.do?docSyskey=2187187&from=sm#ss6-2187187">*Customer Notification*​
General Motors will notify customers of this special coverage on their vehicles (see copy of typical customer letter included with this bulletin - actual divisional letter may vary slightly). 
<A href="http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showDoc.do?docSyskey=2187187&from=sm#ss7-2187187">*Service Procedure*​
*Important: *There are pre-programming instructions for 2003 model year instrument panel clusters (IPC). In order for the engine hours to set to their current value when the IPC is replaced, carefully read and follow the instructions below. This information is applicable for 2003 model year IPCs only. An add time of 0.1 for the pre-programming requirement is published in the Claim section of the bulletin. *2003 Model Year Instrument Panel Cluster (IPC) Pre-Programming Instructions*​

Install the IPC. Ensure everything is connected properly. The replacement IPC requires SPS Programming and IPC Setup procedures to be performed. It does not matter which procedure is performed first.
Start the engine and then select IPC Setup. You must have the engine running before performing the IPC Setup.
Select IPC Setup. With the engine running, enter the appropriate mileage and engine hours.
Select "OK". Review the pop up asking you to verify the mileage and engine hours. Move the pop up out of the way if necessary to view the verification screen. This may require a click and drag of the dialog box.
Verify that the mileage and engine hours are correct and select "OK". _DO NOT_ turn the ignition OFF until the engine has "run" for approximately seven (7) minutes. Allowing the engine to idle for this period of time allows the IPC to accumulate 1/10th of an hour and write the correct engine hour value to the permanent memory.
_The engine must be running before set up is performed and run for approximately seven minutes after the user selects "OK" confirming their mileage/engine hour inputs. After approximately seven minutes, shut the engine OFF and complete the event. The seven minute clock starts after you select "OK", confirming the entries. _
_Note: Based on feedback from technicians, we are currently making changes to the "IPC Setup" application which will include several enhancements to the set up screens. These are scheduled to be released and available in TIS2WEB very soon._
*Important: *Only IPC conditions listed in the Condition section of the bulletin are covered under this special coverage program. In a small number of vehicles, the condition may be intermittent and the gauge sweep test may not always verify the condition. 
*IPC Performance*​
IPC performance may be affected by the following conditions:

• Cold temperatures
• Temperature fluctuations
• High humidity
• Driving over rough surfaces such as dirt roads or potholes​
*Customer Comments and Observations*​
Customers who describe gauge performance as jumpy, sticky, slow or erratic. Gauge performance may also be described as being inoperative or inaccurate. For example, for a period of time the speedometer may appear to move normally but be inaccurate and not return to zero (0) after the vehicle comes to a stop. This inaccurate condition may be more or less pronounced during the drive cycle and may, for a time, return to normal operation. A Tech 2 sweep test may not reveal the condition.
Perform a gauge sweep test to determine/verify that an IPC gauge is sticking, stuck, or inoperative. Using the Tech 2, navigate to the following screens to perform the gauge sweep test: Body -> Instrument Panel Cluster -> Special Functions -> IPC Gauges -> Display(s) Test. • If one or more of the gauges are sticking, stuck, or inoperative. Replace the IPC. Refer to Step 2.
• If the Tech 2 gauge sweep test does _NOT_ verify the condition but a customer's comments and observations include information that it outlined in the IPC Performance and/or Customer Comments and Observations section of the bulletin, replace the IPC. Refer to Step 2.
• If the Tech 2 gauge sweep test does _NOT_ verify the condition and a customer's comments and observationis do _NOT_ include information that is outlined in the IPC Performance or Customer Comments and Observations section of the bulletin, do _NOT_ replace the IPC. Submit a claim for Perform Tech 2 Gauge Sweep Test.​


*Important: *If the IPC is to be replaced, record the vehicle odometer and engine hour (where applicable) value from the original IPC. 
[*]Remove the instrument panel cluster. Refer to the appropriate vehicle IPC removal and installation procedure in SI.​
Install the new instrument panel cluster. Refer to the appropriate vehicle IPC removal and installation procedure in SI.
*J2534 Pass-Thru or Tech 2 Legacy Pass-Thru Programming Method for the IPC*

*Important: *If Pass-Thru programming fails, call Techline Customer Support Center (TCSC) at 1-800-828-6860 (English) or 1-800-503-3222 (French). A "Candi" module is necessary. 
*CALIBRATION INFORMATION*​
Do not attempt to order the calibration number from GMSPO. The calibration numbers required for this service procedure are programmed into control modules via a Techline Tech 2® scan tool and TIS 2 Web with the calibration update. Use _TIS2Web version 8.5 for 2007_ (available on 08/20/07). If you cannot access the calibration, call the Techline Customer Support Center at 1 800-828-6860 (English) or 1-800-503-3222 (French) and it will be provided.
*Notice: *Before reprogramming, please check the battery condition to prevent a reprogramming error of any of the modules due to battery discharge. Battery voltage must be between 12 and 16 volts during reprogramming. If the vehicle battery is not fully charged, use approved Midtronics PCS charger, a fully charged 12V jumper, or booster pack disconnected from the AC voltage supply. Be sure to turn off or disable any system that may put a load on the battery, such as automatic headlamps, daytime running lights, interior lights, heating, ventilation, and air conditioning (HVAC) system, radio, engine cooling fan, etc. A programming failure or control module damage may occur if battery voltage guidelines are not observed. 
The ignition switch must be in the proper position. The Service Programming System (SPS) application prompts you to turn ON the ignition, with the engine OFF. DO NOT change the position of the ignition switch during the programming procedure, unless instructed to do so. 
Make certain all tool connections are secure, including the following components and circuits:

• The RS-232 communication cable port
• The connection at the data link connector (DLC)
• The voltage supply circuits​
_DO NOT_ disturb the tool harnesses while programming. If an interruption occurs during the programming procedure, programming failure or control module damage may occur.​
_DO NOT_ turn OFF the ignition if the programming procedure is interrupted or unsuccessful. Ensure that all control module and DLC connections are secure and the TIS terminal operating software is up to date.
Verify that there is a battery charge of 12 to 16 volts. The battery must be able to maintain a charge during programming. Only use approved Midtronics PCS charger, a fully charged 12V jumper, or booster pack disconnected from the AC voltage supply to maintain proper battery voltage during programming. *Important: *IPC Programming and IPC Setup are required after installing the IPC. First select _IPC Instrument Panel Cluster_ from the Supported Controllers screen to perform the first calibration. After completing the first programming event, complete the IPC Setup. Select _IPC/IPC Setup_ from the Supported Controllers screen. The odometer mileage and engine hour information (where applicable) is required to perform the IPC Setup. Follow the TIS2WEB instructions. 


*Important: *For information about odometer mileage and engine hour setup, please refer to Technical Service Bulletin 07-08-49-015. ​
Reprogram the instrument panel cluster (IPC). Refer to SI and Service Programming System (SPS) documentation for IPC programming instructions, if required.


<A href="http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showDoc.do?docSyskey=2187187&from=sm#ss8-2187187">*Claim Information*

*- For US* 
All customer requests for reimbursement for previous repairs for the special coverage condition will be handled by the Customer Assistance Center, not by dealers. 
A General Motors Customer Reimbursement Procedure and Claim Form is included with the customer letter. 
*Important: *Refer to the GM Service Policies and Procedures Manual, section 6.1.12, for specific procedures regarding customer reimbursement and the form. 
<A href="http://gsi.xw.gm.com/si/showDoc.do?docSyskey=2187187&from=sm#ss10-2187187">*Customer Reimbursement - For Canada and Export*​
Customer requests for reimbursement of previously paid repairs to correct the condition described in this bulletin are to be submitted to the dealer within one year. Repairs must have occurred within the 7 years of the date the vehicle was originally placed in service, or 110,000 kilometers, whichever occurs first. 
When a customer requests reimbursement, they must provide the following:

• Proof of ownership at time of repair.

• Original paid receipt confirming the amount of unreimbursed repair expense(s) (including Service Contract deductibles), a description of the repair, and the person or entity performing the repair.​
Dear General Motors Customer:
As the owner of a 2003 or 2004 model year Cadillac Escalade, Escalade ESV or Escalade EXT; Chevrolet Avalanche, Silverado, Suburban, or Tahoe; or GMC Sierra, Yukon, or Yukon XL vehicle, your satisfaction with our product is very important to us. 
This letter is intended to make you aware that some of these vehicles could develop a condition where one or more of the instrument panel gauge needles may stick, flutter, or become inoperative. This may cause inaccurate readings, including the speedometer and the fuel gauge. 
_Do not take your vehicle to your GM dealer as a result of this letter unless you believe that your vehicle has this condition._
_What We Have Done: _General Motors is providing owners with a special coverage that extends the warranty on the instrument panel cluster for the condition described above. If this condition occurs on your 2003 or 2004 model year Cadillac Escalade, Escalade ESV, or Escalade EXT; Chevrolet Avalanche, Silverado, Suburban, or Tahoe; GMC Sierra, Yukon, or Yukon XL within 7 years of the date your vehicle was originally placed in service or 70,000 miles, whichever occurs first, the condition will be repaired for you at no charge. 
_What You Should Do:_ Repairs and adjustments qualifying under this special coverage must be performed by a General Motors dealer. If you believe your vehicle has this condition, contact your GM dealer to schedule an appointment at a time that is convenient for you. Your dealer will inspect the vehicle and if the condition is found, your dealer will replace the instrument panel cluster. When calling your dealer, please have your 17 character vehicle identification number (VIN) handy so your dealer can ensure that the cluster will be available on your appointment date. Keep this letter with your other important glove box literature for future reference.
_Reimbursement:_ The enclosed form explains what reimbursement is available and how to request reimbursement if you have paid for repairs for the special coverage condition. 
If you have any questions or need any assistance, just contact your dealer or the appropriate Customer Assistance Center at the number listed below. The Customer Assistance Center's hours of operation are from 8:00 AM to 11:00 PM, EST, Monday through Friday.
Division
Number
GM bulletins are intended for use by professional technicians, NOT a "do-it-yourselfer". They are written to inform these technicians of conditions that may occur on some vehicles, or to provide information that could assist in the proper service of a vehicle. Properly trained technicians have the equipment, tools, safety instructions, and know-how to do a job properly and safely. If a condition is described, DO NOT assume that the bulletin applies to your vehicle, or that your vehicle will have that condition. See your GM dealer for information on whether your vehicle may benefit from the information.​







WE SUPPORT VOLUNTARY TECHNICIAN CERTIFICATION​
© 2008 General Motors Corporation. All rights reserved.​


----------

